# Opinions on a new hutch



## fesixunderground (Apr 14, 2013)

what do people think of this hutch?










when i costed out building my own it was getting way too expensive so was looking at this, this a good size for 2?


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

fesixunderground said:


> what do people think of this hutch?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great - you could add extra run later on so they would have more space


----------



## kate_7590 (Feb 28, 2009)

The enclosed area doesnt look big enough to me


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

If the sleeping area is completely square then I think it will be okay, as Funky says you could add an extra run too.

I have seen similar hutches but the bedding area is chopped up into two very small sections and space is taken up by the ramp.

Have you thought about something like this: -

TANALISED DOG KENNEL AND RUN 10 X 4 @ TRADE PRICES | eBay

You can add shelving to give them more space too.


----------



## kate_7590 (Feb 28, 2009)

sskmick said:


> If the sleeping area is completely square then I think it will be okay, as Funky says you could add an extra run too.
> 
> I have seen similar hutches but the bedding area is chopped up into two very small sections and space is taken up by the ramp.
> 
> ...


The sleeping area looks in 2 halfs though??


----------



## jemma_79 (Nov 1, 2009)

Looks a good start to expand?


----------



## fesixunderground (Apr 14, 2013)

kate_7590 said:


> The sleeping area looks in 2 halfs though??


presumably you can not put the divider in that separates it


----------



## fesixunderground (Apr 14, 2013)

sskmick said:


> If the sleeping area is completely square then I think it will be okay, as Funky says you could add an extra run too.
> 
> I have seen similar hutches but the bedding area is chopped up into two very small sections and space is taken up by the ramp.
> 
> ...


funny you should link that i was looking at one of those just the other day. not sure i cud afford that yet and i think i'd get shouted at by my work if i put that up. might float it to my manager see if she could cope


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

If you turned it in to more of a "hutch" by making the back and side solid with wood or perspex to keep the weather off and attatch a run it would be fine.

A standard 6×2×2 hutch with a run is just as good though.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

TBH, these chicken coops look lovely in the photos, but are often really small in reality.

You need to be aiming for an absolute minimum square footage of 36 square foot, ideally more. Our local rescue asks for 45 square foot, another asks for 60.

The ideal hutch is six foot long, with a big run or similar attached.

This is the minimum you need to aim for.

Sykes masive 6ft Rabbit Hutch and Run Combo | eBay

special offer 6 ft mega hutch & run | eBay

The other way is to get a six foot hutch, and build a large walk in aviary type enclosure around it. Great for going in and interacting with buns. And easier for cleaning.


----------



## Gertrude (Feb 7, 2010)

I have that too, but I removed the ramp and put a shelf in instead to give more room and 'area' [pic below]
I also have it attached to a wendy house [via cat flap] and a 6x4 metal run
My bunnies love the space they have but although the wendy is very easy to clean out, the coop part is rather difficult.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Great photos Gertrude! You are right - the coops are hard to clean. We have one (with an extra run for our 2 chickens at school. There is no way to get into the run part, as there is no opening.


----------



## Gertrude (Feb 7, 2010)

Thank you x

They are all made a little different to be honest, if you look at mine it does have a largish door and I can get in there to sweep out.... but it is cramped!


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

I was going to add how awkward they are to clean. Cleaned one out where I'm staying yesterday that has guineas in and even the dustpan wont fit through the bed door when flat!


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

i wouldnt waste your money, they are designed for chickens which only use the house part to sleep in, a rabbit needs a house area of atleast 12sq feet with a run area of atleas 24sq feet making a total area of atleast 36sq feet, these chicken coops coops (yes they are coops not rabbit hutches) just do not meet these needs, you could get a much better set up for your money


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

sskmick said:


> If the sleeping area is completely square then I think it will be okay, as Funky says you could add an extra run too.
> 
> I have seen similar hutches but the bedding area is chopped up into two very small sections and space is taken up by the ramp.
> 
> ...


This is amazing! Would that be enough for my 6 to go our and have fun in the garden with attached run? Not all the time just on weekends and warm evening when we are at home?


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2013)

Have a look on a website called Aviaries 4 You they custom make rabbit runs to large sizes or smaller and their prices are reasonable it would be good to decide on a size and ask them for a quote as may work out cheaper then buying a run and later adding on extensions.


----------



## fesixunderground (Apr 14, 2013)

Summersky said:


> TBH, these chicken coops look lovely in the photos, but are often really small in reality.
> 
> You need to be aiming for an absolute minimum square footage of 36 square foot, ideally more. Our local rescue asks for 45 square foot, another asks for 60.
> 
> ...


Darwin came with the first hutch and he's in it on his own and seems happy plus gets let out on the grass.

Ivy and Thor have a similar one but narrower and longer but its definitely not enough


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Many a person has gone out and spent good money on something that looks good on paper, but is far too small in reality. So you're doing it the right way, by researching first.


----------



## fesixunderground (Apr 14, 2013)

Gertrude said:


> I have that too, but I removed the ramp and put a shelf in instead to give more room and 'area' [pic below]
> I also have it attached to a wendy house [via cat flap] and a 6x4 metal run
> My bunnies love the space they have but although the wendy is very easy to clean out, the coop part is rather difficult.


My god your space is awesome. i think i'd seen your picture before and it inspired me. Didn't realise it was yours.


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

Funky said:


> This is amazing! Would that be enough for my 6 to go our and have fun in the garden with attached run? Not all the time just on weekends and warm evening when we are at home?


They offer different sizes have a scroll down and you will see what I mean.

I am definitely going to get one, as soon as their hutches need replacing.


----------



## Gertrude (Feb 7, 2010)

fesixunderground said:


> My god your space is awesome. i think i'd seen your picture before and it inspired me. Didn't realise it was yours.


Awww thank you - the gang seem to love it too


----------

